# Is the 4.88 Top Partners rating artificial?



## Vin-nola (Jan 9, 2016)

Two months into this Uber thing and I notice that the averages of trips, 5 stars and miles driven fluctuate each week whereas the average rating (other than mine) never changes. This is suspect. Any thoughts or observations?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Also they seem to have 100% acceptance rate. LOL.
BTW, in my market the top partner score does fluctuate from 4.83, 4.85 and 4.87.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

It;s always 4.87 in the San Diego market.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

I am one of the people raising the average... 4.98 here. Sorry


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

maui said:


> I am one of the people raising the average... 4.98 here. Sorry


Don't tell me your acceptance rate is 100% as well!


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Don't tell me your acceptance rate is 100% as well!


Have not seen my acceptance rate lately. Has been harder to find. Did not get an Uber Summary for last week, but hardly drove.

It did show 100% acceptance the week before which is incorrect. I ignored several pool requests and a couple other requests that were more than 10 minutes away.  Week before that was 86%

Only think I can think of is that they are not counting some of those longer trips I don't accept because I could cancel anyways


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Don't tell me your acceptance rate is 100% as well!


Other thing that is funny, that week I had the 86% acceptance (5* rating) Uber is also saying I was $39 Fare/Hr which is way high.

So the Uber Summary says I was doing $39/hr. but my pay was $250/9.0 hrs (22 trips)

No idea how they came up with $39 fare / hr where Pay is showing about $27


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Vin-nola said:


> Two months into this Uber thing and I notice that the averages of trips, 5 stars and miles driven fluctuate each week whereas the average rating (other than mine) never changes. This is suspect. Any thoughts or observations?


I think it is quite fake. They set what they think is a good rating and then claim that their top partners are all at that rate. What gives it away is that it never changes or only slightly changes. It would be easy to fake in multiple ways even if they are doing averages. If they are always counting in new drivers who start at 5.0 average and aren't yet burned out during their first 2 weeks or so on the road, that would give a false high average that is not sustainable. Then just drop those drivers out of the averages as soon as they blow up and their ratings go down to 4.5 in the next month.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SafeT said:


> I think it is quite fake. They set what they think is a good rating and then claim that their top partners are all at that rate. What gives it away is that it never changes or only slightly changes.


It would be more suspicious if the rate changed wildly from week to week.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

No it's not. I have 4.84/4.88 fluctuate. In my small group of drivers some have 4.8 some even 4.95.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Everything with Uber is artificial. It originates from SILICON Valley for crying out loud!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ABC123DEF said:


> Everything with Uber is artificial. It originates from SILICON Valley for crying out loud!


POST # 11/ABC123DEF: Just because
Silicon Valley
is Tangentially Involved with #[F]Uber,
via Inve$tor$/Employees/Servers/Soft-
ware, etc. S H O U L D N ' T mean that
their Financial$ are "Falsies".

Mentoring Bison: But.........it D O E S !


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

It begs the question of "What is a top partner?"

Are they the top 10 in revenue? The top 1000 in hours logged in? The top 10000 in rating? Some theoretical model Uber made up about what they want a top partner's numbers to look like?


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*In NJ it's 4.78. We in NJ sure know how to treat passengers appropriately!*


----------

